# Has anyone tried Federal Syntech 9mm Range ammo?



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Anyone used or have links to sites of folks who have tried it?
Any comments good or negative?
Thanks


----------



## Budlight_909 (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Yes, I have shot it, and have some in my stash. It seems to do just fine, accuracy wise, and does leave a clean bore. I have no problem with it...it does it's job as range ammo.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

thanks folks


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

BackyardCowboy said:


> Anyone used or have links to sites of folks who have tried it?
> Any comments good or negative?
> Thanks


I would gladly test a few hundred rounds if you have some to spare.
Hell, I would even split the cost of shipping.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Don't have any, but have seen it on sites while searching for ammo.
all the sites have a special offer on Ammo....."click here to be notified when it's back in stock"


----------

